# Extremely Easy and Cheap severed hands



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

You are correct, cheap and easy! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it possible to cut away the glove, or does the Great Stuff completely stick to it?


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Great Tip! I did same thing when I needed hands for a Zombie. I placed cut peices of a coat hanger to made the fingers posable.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

you could take the glove off, but the great stuff is not that durable so it may possibly lose a finger, so i keep the gloves on mine. And the wire coat hanger is a very nice idea. I will do that for my next batch!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool idea TY!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Have I read that the Great Stuff is dangerous to bare skin? If so - I recommend that you wear a couple of those gloves while you are working with it! Nice job!*


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Have I read that the Great Stuff is dangerous to bare skin? If so - I recommend that you wear a couple of those gloves while you are working with it! Nice job!*


it is also dangerous to carpet... i made the mistake of dropping a pvc candle i was making in the living room while the great stuff was still soft... my wife all but killed me. lol, there are still spots of dried great stuff in the carpet. i think i am goin to have to cut it out


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe2x4 said:


> it is also dangerous to carpet... i made the mistake of dropping a pvc candle i was making in the living room while the great stuff was still soft... my wife all but killed me. lol, there are still spots of dried great stuff in the carpet. i think i am goin to have to cut it out


You should have waited till it dried and pulled it off.
After it drys it is so much easier to remove.


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Have I read that the Great Stuff is dangerous to bare skin? If so - I recommend that you wear a couple of those gloves while you are working with it! Nice job!*


I did hear too that it's terrible to get off of skin. Haveta just wear it off over the course of a couple weeks, I s'pose.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

krnlmustrd said:


> Is it possible to cut away the glove, or does the Great Stuff completely stick to it?


Possibly use a mold release or some kind of lube before applying the great stuff. I would think it would aid in the cutting away/removing the glove.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OHHH I am going to try this tip out and see if this will work or not for what I am wanting.


----------

